#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست برد اسیلاتور

## mohammad14

سلام، آقای صابری ایا برد اسیلاتور تغذیه سوییچینگ دارین? به چند تایی نیاز داشتم. لطفا پیام بدید

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام، آقای صابری ایا برد اسیلاتور تغذیه سوییچینگ دارین? به چند تایی نیاز داشتم. لطفا پیام بدید


سلام دوست عزیز. چند تا نیاز دارید؟ تعداد کمی موجود هست.

----------

